# Le Super OS



## Tatooland (28 Mars 2008)

Salut
Je ne sais pas si je poste a la bonne section mais je pense...
Bon alors voila je sais pas si vous avez deja regardé un épisode des experts miami mais ils ont l'air d'avoir un super OS avec des effets d'image mieux que aqua!
D'après c'est un vrai OS ou juste qq'chose de monté de toutes pièces?

Merci @@++

PS: Je précise CSI Miami et pas NY parceque à NY ils utilisent des MAC LOL !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Les OS ne se bousculent pas au portillon. Windows d'un côté, et les Unix (solaris, Mac, Linux) de l'autre. Il s'agit d'un habillage, un skin.


----------



## ntx (29 Mars 2008)

Ne pas confondre OS et gestionnaire de fenêtres. Sur Linux, tu peux en installer une foultitude avec des effets graphiques de plus ou moins bon goût.


----------



## Frodon (29 Mars 2008)

hanta-yo a dit:


> Les OS ne se bousculent pas au portillon. Windows d'un côté, et les Unix (solaris, Mac, Linux) de l'autre. Il s'agit d'un habillage, un skin.



Il y en a bien plus que ca, y compris des outsider qui ne sont ni des Unix ni Windows.

Une liste:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_operating_systems


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Il y en a bien plus que ca, y compris des outsider qui ne sont ni des Unix ni Windows.
> 
> Une liste:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_operating_systems



m'aurait étonné de ne pas te voir dans les parages !


----------

